# US Navy WWII Battle Lantern Question



## vetman (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello - 

I recently received a World War Two era (or earlier?) gray metal battle lantern that is in pretty good shape given it's age. It uses 2 X 1.5v No. 6 dry cells, and the #1491 2.4v bulb.

The only markings on it are "U.M.P.C.I." on the top cover. Could anyone please advise what UMPCI stands for (I assume the manufacturer), when they were in business, possible manufacture dates of the lantern, or anything else of interest.

Many thanks for your help!

Jim


----------



## roadie (Sep 9, 2010)

elo ....... :welcome:

is it this ? 

if not, a pic of it would be good ....


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 10, 2010)

A pic would really help a lot.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Sep 10, 2010)

This grey lantern is from that era of WW2- the early 1940's

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Del...with-Slide-Mount-on-Back-2-15V-Dry-Cells-1940


----------



## vetman (Sep 10, 2010)

That is the one, only mine is marked "UMPCI", not Delta. Just wondering if anyone has any info on UMPCI.

Thanks.
Jim


----------



## vetman (Sep 11, 2010)

Just to clarify, the Navy lantern that I have that I am seeking info. on is like the one that Backpacker Light posted above (not like the one that Roadie posted).

Thanks and Regards.
Jim


----------

